# took the day off from copper to throw some lead



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

With my 3 year old son.
Now is the chance for some of you to come on here and tell me how irresponsible I am as a father to allow my sons to play with firearms. :razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Finally something that is reasonable!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Somewhere I have a picture of him riding his Yamaha PW 50 when he was 18 months old. Training wheels on the bike with a passifier in his mouth and a diaper on his butt. His grandmother about shit herself when she saw that, she should love these pictures of him learning to shoot at 3 years old too! :razz:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Somewhere I have a picture of him riding his Yamaha PW 50 when he was 18 months old. Training wheels on the bike with a passifier in his mouth and a diaper on his butt. His grandmother about shit herself when she saw that, she should love these pictures of him learning to shoot at 3 years old too! :razz:


Way to raise a barrel chested freedom fighter!!! Our enemies are firing off guns in celebration all around the world to desensitize their kids. Nice job!!! Do you play apocalypse now quietly while he sleeps??? I heard pinching them between the toes is good too...


Seriously, I think it's great. I probably wouldn't go as far as a pistol that young, but you obviously know what you are doing. Good luck.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Way to raise a barrel chested freedom fighter!!! Our enemies are firing off guns in celebration all around the world to desensitize their kids. Nice job!!! Do you play apocalypse now quietly while he sleeps??? I heard pinching them between the toes is good too...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I think it's great. I probably wouldn't go as far as a pistol that young, but you obviously know what you are doing. Good luck.


It's a Hammerlli .22 pistol with Eley 10X ammo. (standard velocity) It has less recoil than an air pistol, and is not much louder. He loves shooting and riding his motorcycle...........must get that from his mother maybe? :lol:


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Kids that are taught to use guns properly usually don't end up shooting their friends in the leg when they try to play with daddy's gun...

I think it's good parenting...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I think it is great Mike!! Nothing wrong with that at all......


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

well, you had the dogs killing the **** with the boys, now the guns.....is there a kill class in the near future?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tanya Beka said:


> Kids that are taught to use guns properly usually don't end up shooting their friends in the leg when they try to play with daddy's gun...
> 
> I think it's good parenting...


That's a pretty boring reply Tanya!  I was fully expecting someone to come on here and crusify me for allowing this to happen. By the way, I obviously agree with you on this issue.
I'm not that old (only 39) but I remember in 1990 taking my .220 Swift to school with me so that me and one of the teachers could go groundhog hunting after school. 
try doing that now a days!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That yellow gun is pretty gay


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I approve.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I was fully expecting someone to come on here and crusify me for allowing this to happen.


LOL....there is nothing one can even crucify about his form.....=D>=D>:mrgreen:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That yellow gun is pretty gay


Dude......he's 3, give him a break!
That is a custom Ruger 10/22, volquartson carbon barrel, complete volquartson trigger assembly, Leupold scope, Fajen Thumbhole stock with Mustang Yellow paint and about 25 layers of clear coat over it...................and yes, the color is a little Gay! I'll admit that.:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah if he keeps shooting that gay yellow gun he will end up being in the drama club followed by a long career in Mondio Ring.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....there is nothing one can even crucify about his form.....=D>=D>:mrgreen:


Well, I could pick that apart a little, but given his small size on full sized guns I allowed for some errors in his positions. The eye relief, cheek weld, and trigger control are hard for him to achieve correctly at 30 lbs with one inch long fingers. LOL
He overheard me telling my wife that I was going to get him a .22 "chipmunk". I did not know he heard me, but about 6 hours later he said......"daddy we need to go to the store, you gotta buy me that squirrel pow pow" he could not remember the name "chipmunk", so he just called it a squirrel, and he calls all guns pow pows. :lol: Im pretty proud of him!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah if he keeps shooting that gay yellow gun he will end up being in the drama club followed by a long career in Mondio Ring.


that litterally made me laugh outloud!......well, at least the part about Ring.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I did the same to my boys. I think it's responsible parenting. The theme; you own that bullet, until it stops. When I was in high school (early 60's) it wasn't uncommon to see the p/u with the rifle rack and either a shotgun or rifle depending on the hunting season, in the high school parking lot. No one thought anything of it. 

No sir, no crucifixtion here. 

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Well, I could pick that apart a little, but given his small size on full sized guns I allowed for some errors in his positions. The eye relief, cheek weld, and trigger control are hard for him to achieve correctly at 30 lbs with one inch long fingers. LOL
> He overheard me telling my wife that I was going to get him a .22 "chipmunk". I did not know he heard me, but about 6 hours later he said......"daddy we need to go to the store, you gotta buy me that squirrel pow pow" he could not remember the name "chipmunk", so he just called it a squirrel, and he calls all guns pow pows. :lol: Im pretty proud of him!


But he's only 3......so he has better positioning than some adults we see here hunting....LOL :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I grew up with guns, my kids grew up with guns and if I have anything to do with it my grand kids will also.
I don't think it will be an issue though. 
Your pics sure aren't! :wink:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The good old days are well gone, here at least. I remember we used to cut school and spend the day shooting slug guns in my friends backyard. One day the childcare centre next door called the cops and they knocked on the door asking about the gun. We told them it was a guys we knew but he had since left. They asked us where he lived and we told them we were not quite sure, somewhere near the train station we thought. So with no real answers to their questions they left. Nowdays it would be the SWAT team, with helicopters in tow, a seige and criminal charges. 
And is our society any better off? Nope. One of our state politicans has just been charged with kiddie porn, so maybe if we want to save the children we should ban politicians?
But I like your work Mike.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about! When the shit hits the fan, we are all headed to Mike's place. At least we know we can get some cover fire!


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

The only thing unreasonable here is the implication that those are his kids.

Yes, he pays for them to eat and so forth, but I have it on good authority Mike is not potent.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Brian Batchelder said:


> The only thing unreasonable here is the implication that those are his kids.
> 
> Yes, he pays for them to eat and so forth, but I have it on good authority Mike is not potent.


 You can tell all that from just tasting it?


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Good one I bet he has lots of practice.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Personal shooting lessons from a world class marksman......I find myself jealous of a three year old!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Brian Batchelder said:


> The only thing unreasonable here is the implication that those are his kids.
> 
> Yes, he pays for them to eat and so forth, but I have it on good authority Mike is not potent.


Brian, we should meet and have a beer together. What part of the country Do you live in? I travel a lot so perhaps if its not too far out of the way I can stop in on one of my road trips. It would be a real pleasure to meet you. Feel free to call me anytime. 
304-661-5758


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Pete Stevens said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! When the shit hits the fan, we are all headed to Mike's place. At least we know we can get some cover fire!


or we will get shot by one of his kids..
got to protect the food supplies...[-X


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

Christopher Jones said:


> You can tell all that from just tasting it?


Tasting what?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Very cool, but looks like the two rifles' length of pull is a little...off. lol. First firearm I owned and had full access to was when I was 8, but was shooting much younger then that. All my nephews (ages 3-12) are regular shooters as well. 
I also remember my friends and I keeping our shotguns in our trucks at high school for a little duck huntin' after school, and it was never a problem.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

This is very common in the deep south. Kids start hunting with adults by the time they are potty-trained. They learn early to respect a gun. Both my son and daughter went regularly to target practice with melons, cans, bottles, water-filled balloons, to see what damage a gun can actually do. Now my grandchildren do. It is legal to carry a gun in a vehicle here in Louisiana as it is considered an extension of our homes and most people do carry them. Therefore children need to respect a gun early on. My Glock is always in my truck.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Chipmunks are pretty cool. The saftey is kind of a PITA. I got an old cooey cut the stock down for a buddies little kid. It worked like a darn. Only cost 50 bucks too. Nice rugers. We should have a gun photo thread.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr. Suttle I find it very irrepsonsible of you! At his age he should be able to transfer from stationary targeting to active engagement! 

Who is the coward saying that he is not your boy?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Who is the coward saying that he is not your boy?


I don't know who he is Doug........But I sure do hope I can meet him soon.


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

..........


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Brian Batchelder said:


> ..........


Your suprised by what...that he or I have no respect for you. When you attack someone's family or children atleast have the balls to see them and say it face to face. 

Anyone to come on an internet forum and post what you did is obviously jealous, lacks any self esteem and was born ball-less.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike have you been hitting the weight room with Stephan?

Are you looking for hand to hand combat with Brian?
We could have something here if Brian is willing and the weight classes are equal.

You must be pumping iron Mike, your testosterone levels are rising.

.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Nice rugers. We should have a gun photo thread.


That would be cool, we should do that. I'd love to see some different types of guns that the other dogs folks have.


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

=;

I too know the sting of being cuckolded by a stronger more dominant male.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Brian Batchelder said:


> =;
> 
> I too know the sting of being cuckolded by a stronger more dominant male.


Give me your address, I'd love to find out
Mine is:
514 Rolling Hills Farm road
Lewisburg, WV 24901


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Brian Batchelder said:


> =;
> 
> I too know the sting of being cuckolded by a stronger more dominant male.


You are a sissy or a queen?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Mike have you been hitting the weight room with Stephan?
> 
> Are you looking for hand to hand combat with Brian?
> We could have something here if Brian is willing and the weight classes are equal.
> ...


I am a very patient guy and it is very hard for most people to piss me off, talking about me or my dogs will never do it. Talking about my children will do it faster than punching me in the mouth.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike you and I both know that anyone to post what he has is nothing more than a coward and would never meet you. "It" likes to hide behind the internet.:-({|=


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, now I get it.

-mod deleted-


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry Brian, 
I still didn't catch your address. I did google your name though and found a guy with your name in Boston. Maybe I'll call in a favor to some of my clients and try to find you that way! :-D


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian Batchelder said:


> Oh, now I get it.
> 
> The kid is actually beautiful, hence not from you. Kind of compliment, actually.
> 
> If there's a vet in the house, please tranq this ape.


Bye Bye


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brian Batchelder said:


> If there's a vet in the house, please tranq this ape.


Mike is not an ape, but your asking for a monkey brawl


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

mr Batchfelder won´t be able to anser your question few days. Insulting another member is such a way is a ban for a while.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe it´s my European view (no guns allowed here-in Holland, unless your a member of a shooting club/ minimum age 16), but I think 3 might be a bit young, 7 or up and small caliber is more in my book.
On the other hand you know what you´re doing and maybe learning it early IS safer. A bit double feeling here, but that is probably ´cause I´m european.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm definately jealous of Mike's boy, especially after seeing his arsenal. Better things to come for the little guy for sure.

The Volquartson Ruger is awesome...so awesome that is counteracts the paint job. I started my son at 5 years old with pellet rifles. At 6 yoa he was my bird dog on dove hunts and shooting cut down .22 rifles and my S&W K22 Masterpiece.. At 7 he was hitting 100 yd targets with my AK 47 (cheater though, he used the laser). Now he has his own sporterized 6.5mm Swedish Mauser.

My daughter was started the same way. She has taken a real liking to my rifled 12ga slug gun. Took her to Illinois last year but she didn't get a shot opportunity at a deer.

As far as Mike bulking up....I noticed in his last couple videos that he put about 20 pounds on in the right places. He must have time to workout somehow. Maybe some day soon he can put those flesh guns in the face of this latest disrespectful internet tough guy. If he does, I want video.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike I am in Mass...:evil:

You know that he is hiding behind a pseudo name and I doubt he lives in Ma.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

My 13 year old son is going to hunter/gun safety classes this summer . He hasn't shot a gun yet only because he was never interested and his mom wouldn't have approved . He may not even be interested in hunting or shooting when he gets through class but he will at least know how to be safe around guns . I will be putting his younger sisters through the same classes when they get older . I have a feeling my youngest daughter will probably be my hunting partner out of all the others . I'm jealous your son showed an interest at such a young age .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

What choice did he have. He....

Lives in WVa.

Is given a loud colored toy that makes noise,

And he gets to spend time with his pops.

Good stuff:grin:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Mike I am in Mass...:evil:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov-1S8Xxd94


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

it took me an hour to get up your driveway .... he better be shooting and riding quads/dirt bikes ....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> it took me an hour to get up your driveway .... he better be shooting and riding quads/dirt bikes ....


only an hour?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We're back to off from copper and young shooters. I'd appreciate the comments continue in that vain.

Dfrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Maybe it´s my European view (no guns allowed here-in Holland, unless your a member of a shooting club/ minimum age 16), but I think 3 might be a bit young, 7 or up and small caliber is more in my book.


Selena, maybe a different perspective would help a little bit. Take a look at some of the pictures of your little boy at the end of the leash of your dogs and then consider who the van Leeuwen's are in the Dutch dog world and then draw a similar comparison to Mike and his world of shooting. He didn't get there by starting out shooting while he was in the Marines. I doubt either of you guys are just "playing around" by starting your boys out so young on either activity/sport. 

I don't have any children, yet find this type of parenting quite admirable and would do the same in a heart beat. :smile:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

In light of the recent posts I'd like to retract my statement about the color yellow being gay, I don't want some guy in a ninja outfit shooting me in the neck with a dart and then waking up strapped to a chair somewhere #-o

Hell, I even got yellow couches.. http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_5923.jpg

All those smileys are yellow and they are great !! I think I just might paint my truck that color :lol::lol::lol::lol:...see, yellow smilies..****ing awsome :-\"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> In light of the recent posts I'd like to retract my statement about the color yellow being gay, I don't want some guy in a ninja outfit shooting me in the neck with a dart and then waking up strapped to a chair somewhere #-o
> 
> Hell, I even got yellow couches.. http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_5923.jpg
> 
> All those smileys are yellow and they are great !! I think I just might paint my truck that color :lol::lol::lol::lol:...see, yellow smilies..****ing awsome :-\"


LMAO....thanks Gerry, I needed that laugh today. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know what happened to this thread. That was lame. I'm glad if I can cast doubt on the copper thing but I've stated several times I have nothing against Mike or his dogs. I hold both in respect, which is why I challenge him to demonstrate a higher standard than I would expect from most. Talking trash about his family is totally uncalled for. I think it's shameful. The WDF is full of uncouth charlatans and I keep my wife and kids out of it for that reason. I'm not a gun guy anymore. I was a real nutter before I had enough good sense. I'm going to teach mine the sense before they get into it on their own and screw up like I did. When that time comes, maybe I'll get into it again myself and do it right the second time. Motorcycles are another passion I share. I got my trophies on the throttle rather than the trigger but I had my screw ups too. Mostly I quit because I had kids and I decided they need to learn to pedal and ride without training wheels first, then I'll get them a motor. Out of the three, at this age, dogs are the best by far. I'm trying not to screw that one up too.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You need to stay away from guns. We are all better off if you do, thank you.


Bart Karmich said:


> I'm not a gun guy anymore. I was a real nutter before I had enough good sense. I'm going to teach mine the sense before they get into it on their own and screw up like I did. When that time comes, maybe I'll get into it again myself and do it right the second time. Motorcycles are another passion I share. I got my trophies on the throttle rather than the trigger but I had my screw ups too. Mostly I quit because I had kids and I decided they need to learn to pedal and ride without training wheels first, then I'll get them a motor. Out of the three, at this age, dogs are the best by far. I'm trying not to screw that one up too.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bart Karmich said:


> . I'm not a gun guy anymore. I was a real nutter before I had enough good sense. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ha. The personal protection guy isn't into personal protection.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One more time; the thread is "took the day off to throw some lead. Thank you.

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I'll fuss at you, Suttle...where's the eye protection? Don't you know what will happen?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Well, I'll fuss at you, Suttle...where's the eye protection? Don't you know what will happen?


"You'll shoot your eye out"


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Well, I'll fuss at you, Suttle...where's the eye protection? Don't you know what will happen?


A good squint is considered adequate eye protection by OH&S worldwide.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

My lil one takes gun safety very seriously.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> My lil one takes gun safety very seriously.


=D>=D>=D>:-D


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> My lil one takes gun safety very seriously.


Steyr AUG....nice.
Also looks like a pro-hunter on the right hand side as well?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Steyr AUG....nice.
> Also looks like a pro-hunter on the right hand side as well?


You know your hardware  I like the AUG, SSG is in front, the pro-hunter is in 300W Mag. The Merkels are not in the shot!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> You know your hardware  I like the AUG, SSG is in front, the pro-hunter is in 300W Mag. The Merkels are not in the shot!


 I have the pro hunter in 270. Really like it. Acurate, quality build and very few people at a range will be shooting them. 
I am looking at getting the Steyr Elite in 308. Looks pretty nice.
I am pretty jealous of the AUG, my licence wont allow semi-autos.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Selena, maybe a different perspective would help a little bit. Take a look at some of the pictures of your little boy at the end of the leash of your dogs and then consider who the van Leeuwen's are in the Dutch dog world and then draw a similar comparison to Mike and his world of shooting. He didn't get there by starting out shooting while he was in the Marines. I doubt either of you guys are just "playing around" by starting your boys out so young on either activity/sport.
> 
> I don't have any children, yet find this type of parenting quite admirable and would do the same in a heart beat. :smile:


Yep, I realize that. That was the second part of my comment, I KNOW Mike is very good at the shooting thing, and for sure know he won't jeopordize (sp) his kids. It's just we aren't use to guns as a lot of americans are.

Thx for the comparisment, it makes it even more clear for me.

btw: it wasn't a coincident that the pic with Dennis was with the pedigreed mal ;-) and not a stripey dog.


----------

